# Software Version 1.1?



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Amazon board poster commented that his Kindle was running software version 1.1. Mine is 1.08 and a quick check shows no software upgrades available. Any newer Kindle user have a 'later' software version than 1.08?


----------



## jdsmke (Oct 31, 2008)

I will check mine as soon as it arrives and post.  It will arrive mid next week, so it should be fresh off the shelf.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Mine says 1.0.8...no updates.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Mine arrived on Wednesday and is version 1.08; someone on another group got theirs before that and it was 1.1.  Maybe it depends on which warehouse they are sent from; I think mine came from Kentucky....but I'm not sure.

Betsy


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Teninx:  same as you 1.0.8


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

I've got an 1.0.8 as well...but I though that the Kindle updates itself like my cell phone does.  I just have to pop in the wireless every now and then.  Am I wrong?

Tris


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I am a 1.08 person...

L


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Moron here.  How do ya know what version ya got?    I suppose it's right in front of me somewheres.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Mine is 1.1


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Hey guys speaking of updates:  on Leslie's and Stephen's (guides) will they automatically update or do I need to remove and re download? or is it automatic...I actually can't remember; it's been since June and I sort of know how to do most of what I want to...but I would still like to be current.  I can't remember...my mother politely call that a senior moment. (no comments from the peanut gallery...lol)


----------



## AndrewD2 (Oct 30, 2008)

Received mine today.  Version 1.1.1


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Sandpiper:

Go to "Settings" from the homepage menu. Your version is on the bottom left of the page.


----------



## thomashton (Oct 28, 2008)

Received today. Version 1.0.8


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

Mine is 1.1.1, I got it on the 14th of this month, and it shipped from Kentucky.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

hhmmmm. Interesting.

Teninx;  what do you make of that?  1.1.1?


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

sjc said:


> Hey guys speaking of updates: on Leslie's and Stephen's (guides) will they automatically update or do I need to remove and re download or is it automatic...I actually can't remember; it's been since June and I sort of know how to do most of what I want to...but I would still like to be current. I can't remember...my mother politely call that a senior moment.


Here's a snipet from the Amazon site:

_Automatic Wireless Updates
Kindle is designed to automatically check for and download updates when one is available. If an update is available, Kindle will download and install the update the next time the wireless connection is activated and Kindle goes into sleep mode. During the update, you will see screens that show the update progress. The update should take less than 10 minutes and is complete when Kindle displays the Home screen. Do not power off or reset the Kindle until the update is complete.

To manually activate the wireless Kindle software update:

Set the Kindle Power and Wireless switches to the "ON" position.

Check the Whispernet status indicator at the bottom of the screen to ensure you are connected.

Put Kindle to sleep by holding down the [ALT] key and pressing the [AA] key._


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Mined arrived on Thursday, and is at 1.1.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks.    Mine is 1.0.8.  Came today from Kentucky.


----------



## RovingSoul (Oct 27, 2008)

1.0.8 here as well. Is that better or worse then 1.1? And I have the wireless on all the time, so any updates should have downloaded.


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

sjc: I think that Amazon is not applying software version numbers in the manner to which we're all accustomed. On the Kindle software update page, version 1.04 and version 1.08 are listed as the identical and most recent versions. And the 'update' option on my Kindle's settings page is still grayed out.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Gotcha... I think so too.  Anything to get the forum b.s. in full swing again >>> I got mine today and it's 1.0.4 and you got yours last week and it's 1.0.8!!! How come?  QUESTION:  Why did I get my Kindle AFTER so and so and my version is older when it should be newer?  Is my Kindle refurbished?  Why are the numbers different?  Did I get swindled?  I think, I want, I need...can I? What is 1.1.1?  Hey, did I get cheated?  I want to send it back for the higher number...  Is this the new version?


----------



## RovingSoul (Oct 27, 2008)

sjc, you're sounding slighty... cracked. Perhaps you _should_ be laying off the candy and heading for bed.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

sjc said:


> Hey guys speaking of updates: on Leslie's and Stephen's (guides) will they automatically update or do I need to remove and re download? or is it automatic...I actually can't remember; it's been since June and I sort of know how to do most of what I want to...but I would still like to be current. I can't remember...my mother politely call that a senior moment. (no comments from the peanut gallery...lol)


You will need to reload it from Your Media Library. I'm behind on getting the revision done...sigh. Like I am behind on everything!

L


----------



## delshin (Nov 1, 2008)

10/30 and 1.1


----------



## RovingSoul (Oct 27, 2008)

delshin said:


> 10/30 and 1.1


I got mine between you and Wheezie, and I have 1.0.8.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

got it Wednesday, 1.1.1  that is what it says, 3 ones?


----------



## colleen (Oct 29, 2008)

Mine arrived yesterday - version 1.0.8


----------



## dog (Oct 31, 2008)

My understanding is that they are the same version.  Just sent at different times.  You can go to the amazon support pages re updates to check.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

lol...LMAO!!!  Go up a few replies and read my reply to this post to teninx (#20) about software update numbers...I was "mimicking" the forum and what the confusion of numbers would cause with all the questions and such lately on the forum: 

lol... the cute newcomer RovingSoul thought I was really talking like that; and I  was having a loony-toon moment; LOOK at her post #21 under mine, where she politely says I'm cracking up and I need to go to bed.  

Oh God... I just laughed for 10 minutes:  Sweetheart your youth and innocence just made my day.  Stay as sweet as you are.  You're precious.


----------



## TheJohnNewton (Nov 2, 2008)

It would be nice if you could find the info on the Amazon site, alas...    1.0.4 and 1.0.8 appear to be the same feature set on slightly different hardward.  So either they made another hardware change or we'll all be in 1.1 soon.  When they did the last (and only?) update it took a good month or so to get to all Kindles.


----------



## fred3 (Oct 31, 2008)

RovingSoul said:


> 1.0.8 here as well. Is that better or worse then 1.1? And I have the wireless on all the time, so any updates should have downloaded.


You have it partially correct. It states it must be connected to the whispernet AND "be asleep". I've 1.0.8 so I'm going to see what happens. See if it stays 1.0.8 or changes...well I had the kindle in whispernet mode and asleep for about an hour. Checked the version and it stayed at 1.0.8. Nuff said?


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Ordered Friday the 24th,  rec'd on Tuesday 28th.  Version 1.1.1


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

TheJohnNewton said:


> It would be nice if you could find the info on the Amazon site, alas... 1.0.4 and 1.0.8 appear to be the same feature set on slightly different hardward. So either they made another hardware change or we'll all be in 1.1 soon. When they did the last (and only?) update it took a good month or so to get to all Kindles.


Slightly different hardware? I missed that! Do we know what the differences are?


----------



## TheJohnNewton (Nov 2, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Slightly different hardware? I missed that! Do we know what the differences are?


I do not. Functionally they are the same. They must have changed a supplier or a component for some reason but for all practical purposes from a user standpoint I don't think it makes any difference.


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

Mine says 1.0.4


----------



## Essensia (Nov 3, 2008)

Mine has version 1.1.1, ordered October 9, received October 10, shipped from Kentucky.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I found a way to upgrade the software and posted the instructions here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,252.msg2648.html#msg2648


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

The Amazon website says that 1.0.4 and 1.0.8 are the same. It also gives a link to download the latest upgrade. I clicked on the link and it's the 1.04 version. Don't know why they're numbering them differently, but they all seem to be the same, according to them.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Mine is version 1.1.1
Ordered 10/30, arrived 11/3


----------



## jdsmke (Oct 31, 2008)

Mine is version 1.1.1 as well, Ordered 10/30, arrived 11/5.


----------



## pghaworth (Oct 30, 2008)

Dori said:


> Ordered Friday the 24th, rec'd on Tuesday 28th. Version 1.1.1


Same here on dates but mine 1.08 - no update available


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

ordered 10/28 received 11/3 version 1.1


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I found a way to upgrade the software and posted the instructions here:
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,252.msg2648.html#msg2648


Lol! Thanks Leslie. Those instructions made my day. Even a techno idiot like me can understand how to do that!
Wisteria Clematis


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Lol! Thanks Leslie. Those instructions made my day. Even a techno idiot like me can understand how to do that!
> Wisteria Clematis


Hahahaha, thanks. In the same vein...

Q: I have 10 print books I haven't read yet. How can I convert these to read on my Kindle?

A: Use this process:

1. Sign up as a seller with Amazon Marketplace.
2. List and sell the 10 books.
3. Use the money to buy Kindle versions.

Voila! Converted!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Hahahaha, thanks. In the same vein...
> 
> Q: I have 10 print books I haven't read yet. How can I convert these to read on my Kindle?
> 
> ...


OK, Leslie, you just made me spray coffee across the breakfast table. Fortunately, Eleanor was out of the line of fire. And the laptop. My husband and the NYTimes weren't so lucky...

Betsy


----------



## Khabita (Oct 28, 2008)

For those of you who might still be wondering about the various software release versions on the Kindle . . .

My educated guess (educated cuz I work in IT) is that different "batches" of Kindles have slightly different hardware, and that the software versions are specific to those hardware differences. It's pretty common for hardware makers to use slightly different components at different times, and in order to make all the finished products work the same way, they have to write slightly different code to manage that slightly different hardware.


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for the explanation, Khabita. It makes more sense than Amazon's insistance that 'all these differently numbered versions are the same release" spiel. I wish that Amazon would give a direct answer such as yours when questioned about the different releases, rather than take the easy and simplistic route that they are now.
People know that versions 1.04; 1.08; 1.1 etc are numbered differently for a reason.


----------

